# Al ,,, Mare ,,



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

AL,, Mare ,,, me and my computer have not been getting along as you 
know ,, so we went in to family consouLing ,,, the consuler said our
probulums were so deep that he could not help us, and recominded we 
should seperate ,, so that night the computer crashed and went away,, 
so now I am looking for a replacement but have not found one as of 
yet.now you know why I have not been doing any posting or emailing ...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

I had to get a new phone, I was playing with it today and almost called you.
I got a HP Pavilon G6 at eh end of June while on sale at staples. I really like it and the elavate that Kare and I got.

Happy thanks giving To you and bonnie.

 Al


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

thank you ,, and Happy thanks giving To you and kare ,, you to Mare ,, and 
Happy thanks giving To all that come here to join us


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

hey eveery one is wellcome to chime in ,


----------



## CaliannG (Apr 29, 2005)

And a Happy Thanksgiving to you as well.  I only lurk and read here, as I am not anywhere close to being able to set up hives yet.


----------



## AverageJo (Sep 24, 2010)

The beekeeping forum has been so quiet I haven't checked in a while....

HAPPY THANKSGIVING to all!!


----------



## mare (Aug 31, 2006)

happy belated thanksgiving to you too. i have been having comp issues too. mine finally pooped out and i did research and bought a laptop but it died so i exchanged it for another--same model and it started with the same issues, so it went back. i have been using my sons laptop but need to get another for school. i start school jan 14th.


----------



## tom j (Apr 3, 2009)

mare ,, glade to hear from you Im still trying to get the new one working ,, congrates on going to school ,, we know you will be thee best one there


----------

